# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Dorian Yates now

## StevePJC

http://www.dysecurity.co.uk/graphics/waltergym.jpg

Wow!

----------


## Mass760

Whoa! If I seen him on the street I wouldn't
have recognized him..

----------


## GGallin

You can see his loose skin from where his arms deflated

----------


## xavier_888888

Wow. Is he sick? [IMG]http://i3.iofferphoto.com/img/item/275/915/26/o_dorian_yates.JPG[/IMG

----------


## Matt

Im a little shocked...

----------


## xnotoriousx



----------


## xnotoriousx



----------


## xnotoriousx

that's what happens boys, what do you think, you get to keep it forever? Once you stop shooting and lifting 5x a week you pretty much lose it and it's back to natural.

----------


## CHAP

Its hard to blame these guys you see that used to be huge and have now shunk. Its hard to keep and maintain a body that they have had for all these years . At some point they have to step back and just keep healthy.JMHO

----------


## Matt

Still, he has to be one of the most gifted bodybuilders thats ever lived...

----------


## illwillogical

He's been there done that, I'm sure he is enjoying his life and now has the time to do other things.

----------


## stpete

DAMN!!!!! So nice to say that i'm bigger than him. Never thought that would happen. Just wish i had his cash!!

----------


## (1*)

that's one of the reason frank zane remians one of the best ever to me. he was never big but he was one of the best looking and he still is top notch for his age.

----------


## therecanonlybe1

shit happens

----------


## alpmaster

Can't shoot grams of test a week forever.

----------


## StevePJC

Here's Dorian's cycle as posted on another board. If it's accurate, than OMFG it's amazing he hasn't been through three or four livers with the orals. 

week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol /a day
week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day
week 2 ----3000mg test cyp---200mg dbol/a day
week 3-----4000mg test cyp---300mg dbol/day
week 4 -----5000mg test cyp---no dbol
week 5------3000mg test susp---200mg anadrol 
week 6------4000mg test susp---300mg anadrol
week 7-------4000mg test susp---400mg anadrol
week 9-------10,000 iu hcg --800mg clomid
week10-------20,000iu hcg--1000mg clomid
week 11------4000mg test prop---100mg halotestin 
week 12------4000mg test prop----200mg hal0
weel 13-------5000mg test prop----300mg halo
week 14-------3000mg test sus-----300mg halo----1000mg masterone
week 15-------4000mg test sus-----400mg halo----1000mg masterone
weekl 16-------10,000iu hcg---1000mg clomid
week 17--------20,000iu hcg---2000mg clomid
week 18--------30 ,000iu hcg---3000mg clomid
week 20---------2500mg test susp---1000mg of fina---
weel 21----------3500mg test susp--1500mg of fina
week 22----------4500mg test susp--20oomg of fina
week 23 ----------5000mg test susp---2500mg of fina
week 24 ----------1500mg test prop-----500mg anadrol
week 25-----------2500mg test prop-----500mg anadrol
week 26 -----------3500 mg test prop----300mg anadrol---1000mg masterone/day
week 27------------1500mg test susp-----200mg anadrol---200mg winng/day
week 29------------1500 mg test susp-----200mg anadrol---200 mg winny/day
week 30 ------------1500mg test susp------100mg anadrol---300mg winny/day

----------


## manwitplans

You believe this shit?
428mg clomid everyday?
Cmon everything in that cycle is messed up  :Wink:

----------


## GGallin

Yeah that seems a bit much and kinda silly

----------


## jbm

it's like before and after and back to before pics...
anyways at least he got 5 Olympias...
now he is much healthier!

----------


## Biff77

HOLLY CRAP :7up: 
what did he do?? get a caulk gun-- put a needle on the end --to inject that much juice??

----------


## J431S

> that's what happens boys, what do you think, you get to keep it forever? Once you stop shooting and lifting 5x a week you pretty much lose it and it's back to natural.


Agree. It is either u in for a lifetime or u loose it all that u achieve.

----------


## J431S

> Here's Dorian's cycle as posted on another board. If it's accurate, than OMFG it's amazing he hasn't been through three or four livers with the orals. 
> 
> week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol /a day
> week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day
> week 2 ----3000mg test cyp---200mg dbol/a day
> week 3-----4000mg test cyp---300mg dbol/day
> week 4 -----5000mg test cyp---no dbol
> week 5------3000mg test susp---200mg anadrol 
> week 6------4000mg test susp---300mg anadrol
> ...


That's over a $4000 worth of a cycle.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

IMO Dorian was one of these guys who responded like crazy to anabolics. 

Who knows what he took for sure what he took to get there but it had to be a lot and notice his huge calves remain intact-hence back to the topic of being born with massive calves is the secret to getting big calves.

----------


## sizerp

> IMO Dorian was one of these guys who responded like crazy to anabolics. 
> 
> Who knows what he took for sure what he took to get there but it had to be a lot and notice his huge calves remain intact-hence back to the topic of being born with massive calves is the secret to getting big calves.


Looks like he injected all that gear into his calves...  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## abstrack

> IMO Dorian was one of these guys who responded like crazy to anabolics. 
> 
> Who knows what he took for sure what he took to get there but it had to be a lot and notice his huge calves remain intact-hence back to the topic of being born with massive calves is the secret to getting big calves.



I noticed those meat sticks as well. Still huge!!

----------


## tcw

Just goes to show you...Juice results are temporary.

Guess i should learn to like myself for what i have.

I must remind myself that there are people who have disease, sickness and live in poverty. 

Juicing (for me) is a Pure "luxury" that has only short term and not long lasting results.

Even the Beauty Queens we see in their 20's...will fade and their beauty will be cut off as time passes.

Basically, what i was born with..is what i will end up with in the End...

Peace!

~T

----------


## alpmaster

Juice results aren't temporary, it's just a simple equation, you need x amount of testosterone to be able to keep x amount of muscle. Once he's stopped massive amounts of it (well I'm sure he's just on TRT now), you will just go back to the amount of muscle that x amount holds.

If he kept lifting and kept some odd amount of grams of test per week, no, he wouldn't have shrunk. This is Serge Nubret...




.. at age 60.

----------


## Reed

I don't see anything wrong with the way he looks now. Looks better than most people his age.

----------


## alpmaster

Yeah, and don't forget, he probably really doesn't mind. Honestly, walking around at almost 300lbs all day, eating all day, injecting all day, popping pills all day, training balls to the wall, and doing this all for more than a decade (or two) probably gets pretty old.

----------


## ghettoboyd

he will always be the KING to me.........

----------


## Juturna

> week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol /a day
> week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day
> week 2 ----3000mg test cyp---200mg dbol/a day
> week 3-----4000mg test cyp---300mg dbol/day
> week 4 -----5000mg test cyp---no dbol
> week 5------3000mg test susp---200mg anadrol 
> week 6------4000mg test susp---300mg anadrol
> week 7-------4000mg test susp---400mg anadrol
> week 9-------10,000 iu hcg --800mg clomid
> ...



Very similar to my first cycle....

----------


## seriousmass

> Very similar to my first cycle....


 :Haha:  :Haha:  good one. 

Seriously though, that cycle is f*cked. There's no way that's real.

I'm sorry, but 300mg of d-bol.... 500mg of anadrol ... and 400mg of halo. No chance. He may have been using like 2 - 3 grams of test per week, I don't doubt that, and probably close to 20 - 30iu of GH PER DAY. But you couldn't stack that many orals @ such ridiculous dosages. Eventually the body will determine that too many toxins are passing through the liver = liver failure, or SEVERE liver-damage.

The liver can take a ridiculous amount of damage, but after 20 - 30 weeks of abuse, it'll tell send signals to the user's brain... basically saying "go f*ck yourself, I'm done filtering this crap." (but not in common English  :Big Grin: ) haha

----------


## kickinit

I still say HE WAS THE MAN, and still one of the guys I look up to.

----------


## Ashop

> http://www.dysecurity.co.uk/graphics/waltergym.jpg
> 
> Wow!


He's definitelty not contest ready in that pic :Wink:

----------


## powerliftmike

> good one. 
> 
> Seriously though, that cycle is f*cked. There's no way that's real.
> 
> I'm sorry, but 300mg of d-bol.... 500mg of anadrol ... and 400mg of halo. No chance. He may have been using like 2 - 3 grams of test per week, I don't doubt that, and probably close to 20 - 30iu of GH PER DAY. But you couldn't stack that many orals @ such ridiculous dosages. Eventually the body will determine that too many toxins are passing through the liver = liver failure, or SEVERE liver-damage.
> 
> The liver can take a ridiculous amount of damage, but after 20 - 30 weeks of abuse, it'll tell send signals to the user's brain... basically saying "go f*ck yourself, I'm done filtering this crap." (but not in common English ) haha


did you see the 3000mg of clomid too? hahahaha or 30,000 IU of hcg ?? you gotta be ****ing kidding me

----------


## MIKE_XXL

That is the dumbest cycle ever...no way that's real...he is smarter then that...

----------


## PC650

dorian now looks alot better than kevin levrone now days!!

----------


## SilverTest

> Here's Dorian's cycle as posted on another board. If it's accurate, than OMFG it's amazing he hasn't been through three or four livers with the orals. 
> 
> week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol /a day
> week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day
> week 2 ----3000mg test cyp---200mg dbol/a day
> week 3-----4000mg test cyp---300mg dbol/day
> week 4 -----5000mg test cyp---no dbol
> week 5------3000mg test susp---200mg anadrol 
> week 6------4000mg test susp---300mg anadrol
> ...




are you f kidding me , i mean seriously is it sarcasm or you actually believe it

i bet all the pros dont even come close to the dosages that we think they

take.

These are imaginary dosages , no human being can take them. get real.

----------


## anabolictonic

thats just stupid thats like me saying hey did you all know ronnie coleman shoots 15grams of test e per day... its beyond logic.

but i think this just proves the body has a point where it feels most comfortable/efficient and has the best chance of survival and will always revert back to it if given the chance.... the body by nature doesnt want to change its state it is but we force it to  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

That cycle is rubbish, Borreson use to advice DY in his early days and even by his standards that is insane. I do know he use to do alot of short burst cycling linked to a prime or contest prep but nothing like those dosages.

----------


## Narkissos

> I don't see anything wrong with the way he looks now. Looks better than most people his age.


Agreed.

Personally I think he had his run... enjoyed it... benefited from it IMMENSELY...and now he's enjoying just living.

I think he's in a great place.

----------


## Narkissos

> dorian now looks alot better than kevin levrone now days!!


Clearly you haven't seen Kevin recently.

He's beastly again.

----------


## SpanishStallion

Seen Dorian recently and he is really an example for any scene retired body builder. Body building is a life style for most and after leaving the scene many quit BB completely.

----------


## anabolictonic

yer the levorne returnay ! hes put back on alot of mass thanks to his new (somewhat controversial) "juice free" program. he plans on adding somethin absurd like 5lbs muscle a week....Hmm i spose HGH, IGF, Insulin and prohormones arent considered juice.....

----------


## collar

i dont see anything wrong with dorian, his calves still massive forearms are big and he looks pretty thick.

i dont expect more than that, he is not competing or doing hardcore bodbuilding anymore.

i dont know what everyone is saying, he looks fine to me.

----------


## Misery13

> Seen Dorian recently and he is really an example for any scene retired body builder. Body building is a life style for most and after leaving the scene many quit BB completely.


agreed...perfect example...look at arnold he stated that BB is the greatest sport and he will continue to lift the rest of his life despite the fact that he was retiring but he turned into a slob...

----------


## cartdam

lol... man i cant believe that cycle u have gots to be kidding me :Haha:  :Haha:

----------

